# How to grill very fatty meats without over- or undercooking?



## dman1 (May 17, 2012)

I'm pretty good at grilling steak and seafood, but I have a lot of trouble grilling two of my favorite meats—pork belly and beef short ribs—which happen to be two of the fattiest meats on the planet.

The problem is flare-ups. The flare-ups burn the meat and deposit bitter soot.

I cook over lump charcoal. If I cook over the coals, I get the flare-ups. If I cook to the side of the coals, the meat doesn't get fully browned, because it doesn't get hot enough. Even if I put coals on one half of the grill and a drip pan on the other half, and move the meat to the cool side as soon as the flare-ups start, it's still too late: the meat gets burnt and sooty no matter how quickly I move it away from the flare-ups.

I imagine that there must be some technique or, more likely, equipment that will drain the fat away from the coals but still allow the meat to get heated by the coals. Yes?

I imagine the Koreans or Japanese have some good solutions to this vexing problem. Maybe Japanese ishi-yaki (hot stone grilling) is the way to go, if I want to cook as caveman as possible?

Notes:

1. I don't use marinades, seasonings, bastes, brines, glazes, etc. due to various food intolerances I have and my caveman philosophy. I just throw the meat on the grill, cook it, salt it, and eat it. I don't know whether such adulteration would help, in any way, but regardless, those are steps I'm not comfortable taking.

2. I know some people advise using a spray bottle with water to control flare-ups, but my research and experience suggest that that is not a good idea, for various reasons (e.g., spreading the grease, smothering the fire, limited effectiveness).

3. I imagine someone might suggest using the broiler instead of the grill. This isn't a solution for me because charcoal grilling is my passion, and besides, I don't even own (or want to own) a gas broiler, and my electric broiler sucks.


----------



## Texas 1836 (May 17, 2012)

Dman, I can't help you here, so I will bow out until the Webber folks show up. But I have to say, I am an offset stick burner, pure smoker.  Low and slow, I have no problem getting things the way I want them and the color I want. (my pit has a grill over the firebox as well, I can reverse sear, finish there). I'm sure someone will give you a sure answer to your problem. Good luck!  And you sound passionate enough, you are going to fix this!


----------



## Vermin999 (May 17, 2012)

*Re: How to grill very fatty meats without over- or undercook*

Sounds like your fire is too hot. I would suggest cooking  indirect until most of the fat renders out and towards the end of you cook then grill direct to get the char you desire


----------



## NewHeart (May 17, 2012)

*Re: How to grill very fatty meats without over- or undercook*



			
				Vermin999 said:
			
		

> Sounds like your fire is too hot. I would suggest cooking  indirect until most of the fat renders out and towards the end of you cook then grill direct to get the char you desire



+1


----------



## bbquzz (May 18, 2012)

*Re: How to grill very fatty meats without over- or undercook*

+2


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 18, 2012)

*Re: How to grill very fatty meats without over- or undercook*

+3. Vermin hit it on the head.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (May 18, 2012)

*Re: How to grill very fatty meats without over- or undercook*

Go Vermin, Go!  

+4

BOB


----------



## Texas 1836 (May 18, 2012)

I knew it!


----------



## dledmo (May 18, 2012)

*Re: How to grill very fatty meats without over- or undercook*

+5 for V.  Also known as the reverse sear.


----------



## Old Dave (May 19, 2012)

*Re: How to grill very fatty meats without over- or undercook*

Griddle might work....


----------

